# 21 Swords on the Booby Trap!



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

The *Booby Trap* headed out Sunday after the Texas Swordfish Seminar with our friends from Florida; RJ Boyles and Tim with *LP*. They just made it in sporting *21* sword flags! That's how you *"Get Tight"* in *Texas!* I can't wait to see the footage they have. Bret says they have some awesome shots on video of a 500lb Mako eating a sword!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Holy cow!!!! can not wait for this one!!! Way to go guys!! FISH ON!!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Between Boyles and Bret they have really got the number on that species of fish that is fosure!!!


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

wow.. thats awesome.. cant wait to see videos and pics..


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Good grief. 21? that is incredible


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

You know you're good when you have 21 sword flags...I can't wait for the report.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

21 they must have some sore arms, wow :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

You have to be good to even bother owning 21 flags in hopes of flying them!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Boom!!! That is awesome.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Did they run out of flags or something?? FISH ON!!


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

CONO!!!!!!:bluefish:

DL :smile:


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm not going to be able to sleep without seeing pics/report 

I've hit refresh on the bluewater board at least 30 times since seeing this thread


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow...........just when you think how will they ever top the last one......They CRUSH it!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

They are just on fire they got it down like spot dropping snapper!!! I am sure the photos an video will be awesome!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

BOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

Just sent a text to my brother about their 21. His reply was, "Guess they learned something at that seminar". LMFAO!! I have been anticipating a report from those guys, can't wait for the detailed report.


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

And with Mr. RJ on board,it's gonna be good sucka's!!!

DL :dance:


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice job Booby Trap. You guys are unbelievable. That's more swords than most catch their hole lives. Can't wait to hear a full report.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*WOW*

That's it :spineyes:


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

[email protected] Sportfishing said:


> Nice job Booby Trap. You guys are unbelievable. That's more swords than most catch their hole lives. Can't wait to hear a full report.


 X2 on that. 21 that is beyond comprehension. Ole RJ is still scratching his head over that one, and that is in 2 1/2 day trip. Bret said they were going for 3 to 4 days no wonder they came in early they were all probably shot and had no more arm power or the LP was wearing down the batteries!! and they did not have anymore flags or the room to hang them!! FISH ON for sure!!! The words epic trip comes to mind!!


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Just got off the phone with Bret, he is going to try to post up a couple pics tonight. I am kicking myself for missing this trip!:headknock: Couldn't miss my boys first tee ball game though, that only happens once, and believe me, this won't be the last time the Booby Trap hangs 21 sword flags in 2 days of fishing!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

StarlinMarlin said:


> and believe me, this won't be the last time the Booby Trap hangs 21 sword flags in 2 days of fishing!


Most folks would be inclined to call BS but I think you're right on the money with this one!! Congrats Bret and crew!! :brew:

I also think this will be a 100 Sword year.......


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

About to fll asleep sitting here ... Im going to load a couple pics and will get a bunch of stuff up tomorrow... Thanks for all the super nice replies !!!.. Brett/ Capt. Ahab TIGHT SUCKAS


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

I am dying!!

WE NEED PICS


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are a couple.. We have some pics I will post tomorrow that are off the chain !!! I have to water mark some of them before posting... I will also post all the details of the trip tomorrow.. We went 21 for 23 swords 14 daytimers on hand crank... 7 Swords 200-400lbs and yes the 400 was on hand crank :wink: but was hook in the corner of the mouth so we let her live to fight another day... We released 18 and kept 3 that were hooked deep...Lot of fun with my Florida friends RJ and Tim and look forward to getting the story up... Wait untill I get this Mako footage up... We have a mako eating a big sword from start to finish after the sword ran into the boat trying to get away :biggrin:... Also have pics of 300 and 400 lb swords in the air !!! Capt. Ahab :cheers:


----------



## BCSurf (Jul 13, 2011)

Incredible trip! :cheers:

Can't wait to see that video


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are 2 pics of an 85" and a 72" Fork Legth we took to the dock.. The folks in Surfside are eating well tonight :smile:...Save the rest for tomorrow ... Get Tight Suckas !!!! Capt. Ahab :cheers:


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

I cant think of anybody else that would have 21 sward flags on their boat. Awesome job Bret and crew. I cant wait to hear the full report. These Aussie guys are gona **** them selves when I show them this.


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

*Congrats!*

Pretty work Mr. RJ Boyle and Booby Trap! crew :cheers::cheers:
Have a drink on me sucka's!!!!!!!

DL :dance:


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

*Got tight ! Getin tight! Tight i must get !*

Left the dock,drop down,get tight,got tight,stayed tight,kept getting tight suckas boom,hung some flags on the boobytrap and came home. BOOM !

can't wait to see some pics


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

Started getting text updates Monday am....wow 21...I picked the wrong trip to miss...amazing trip my brother...after the incredible seminar and all the money raised for charity, I think someone had a little bit of good karma on their side


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

congrats Brett!


----------



## ReelProShop (Jun 17, 2006)

Congrats to the boyz on the Booby Trap! 21 flags..... That's simply just an old fashion whoopass on some swordfish! You guys have set the bar very high!!!

Insane trip....

-Tek


----------



## LHandler (Aug 22, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Most incredible blue water feat I've ever heard of!


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

Congrats guys!! Texas Swordfishing boobytrap style!


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Awesome! Congrats on an epic trip!


----------



## TBLIII (Mar 16, 2005)

Holly Sheet!!! Way to put your guest on the fish Brett, you must have been hooked up nearly the whole time. You know you are good when you have start making space just to store quantity of flags you need.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Amazing trip!

Congrats,

D


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*swordfish clinic*

That's what I call putting on a fishing clinic, *THEN* putting on a fishing clinic!!!

Here's a shot from the navigation feature of my iPad with a route from my house here in Arcola to Lil Brett's Peak - almost 118 nautical miles SE from here. It will be cool to see your boat's position on this chart while out there fishing.

I have had some queries regarding purchasing the 14" x 26" swordfish chart shown at the seminar - contact Brett as he still has plenty and the $$ still go to the Everyday Heroes.

Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Confidence = carrying enough sword flags on board to display after you catch 21 of them in 2 days.


----------



## sbs5950 (Apr 3, 2008)

Good God that is amazing!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Wow guys*

I think Brett and crew are gonna need a Bigger Freezer. What a job. Congrats guys.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is a shot of a 400+ lb (STATE RECORD):wink: Hand Crank fish doing her thing... This Sword was part of a double header... We caught this 400 lber and a 275 lber at the same time... We ended up with 2 Double headers on the trip... This fish was released after just over a 2 hours to fight again another day or night :cheers:.... Brett/Capt. Ahab


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

sbs5950 said:


> Good God that is amazing!


Now I have to watch that movie again


----------



## marsh bandit (Aug 17, 2011)

Thats an awesome pic right there


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Amazing! It would be a good day to die after that trip. Life fulfilled!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Great photo man!! Still waiting for more. Man we need more!! That is really a great picture. Awful nice fof you all to release her also.FISH ON!!!


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

Outstanding!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Can I just start saying "ditto"? Every time you guys knock it out of the park! The bar is definitely set now!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

He Brett, are you going to release the video of the seminar? or a way to contribute to watch the video? I couldn't be there, but would love to get the information, and learn more. Thanks for all you do for this fishing community, and for our heros.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*2012 Houston Big Game Fishing Club Top Private Boat??*

It may be a little early to be making predictions but my money is on Brett and the Booby Trap team to be HBGFC's top private boat . . . again. Will this make 6 consecutive years? Way to go guys - you sure make it look easy. Can't wait to see all the pics and videos.


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm still speechless after 2 days.. Still can't sleep because all I can think about is that picture of that 400lber jumping....Absolutely amazing job Bret and crew!!!


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Awesome, crazy awesome


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

I need this report!!!!!!!

Pics, vids..i'm dying here!!

I had to read the title a few times at first I thought my eyes were giving out...still insane to believe but I sure do!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

buzzard bill said:


> It may be a little early to be making predictions but my money is on Brett and the Booby Trap team to be HBGFC's top private boat . . . again. Will this make 6 consecutive years? Way to go guys - you sure make it look easy. Can't wait to see all the pics and videos.


*The Houston Big Game Fishing Club has ask us not to fish this year... They said they were going to get my crew special awards and ask if we would set out for a year...:wink:...:question: This was our 5th year in a row to win... The President of the club said he would still publish our catch numbers on their website and news letter... We will see what comes of it :/... The awards banquet is this Saturday... :cheers: Ps.. Here a Quick preview of the video I am working on and Mako eating big sword ... Get Tight Suckas !!! Brett / Capt. Ahab*


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Unreal, can not wait for the report.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Can't wait to see the video....my boy will **** bricks, too!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

That looks like JAWS!! looks like he is bill first in the mouth of the Mako!! Holy cow!! FISH ON!!! Heck of a Mako!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is another sword shot...:cheers:

Quote:
Originally Posted by *buzzard bill*  
_It may be a little early to be making predictions but my money is on Brett and the Booby Trap team to be HBGFC's top private boat . . . again. Will this make 6 consecutive years? Way to go guys - you sure make it look easy. Can't wait to see all the pics and videos._

*The Houston Big Game Fishing Club has ask us not to fish this year... They said they were going to get my crew special awards and ask if we would set out for a year...:wink:...:question: This was our 5th year in a row to win... The President of the club said he would still publish our catch numbers on their website and news letter... We will see what comes of it :/... The awards banquet is this Saturday... :cheers: Ps.. Here a Quick preview of the video I am working on and Mako eating big sword ... Get Tight Suckas !!! Brett / Capt. Ahab* 
Attached Images







Attached Images


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice sword and great shots.

Just curious, good for you on the release of the new state record but did you not want to take that record back? Or are you going the world record?

Joe


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Is it just me or does that mako look like he chomped on the business end first?!


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

How long before a Grander Swordfish is landed off Texas coast?

Justin


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Carp said:


> How long before a Grander Swordfish is landed off Texas coast?
> 
> Justin


This season:texasflag:cheers::dance::mpd:

Too bad I won't get 2cool at boot camp haha..a nickel for sure will be landed:biggrin:


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

RJ and Bret in the same boat, I am glade I am not a swordfish!!:cheers:

congrats Brutas!!!!

Welcome to texas RJ:cheers:


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

I think HBGC just needs a bigger trophy for second place.


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

Y'all r da sheeeet!


----------



## Texas Charter Fleet (Nov 3, 2005)

Excellent catch y'all. 

If that is true about the HBGFC asking you not to fish, I think that it is a very bad move on their part. In every competition, be it fishing or anything else, there needs to be a bar set and something to shoot for. If you do not fish the HBGFC, then whoever wins it can not feel like they deserve first place. I personally like to compete against the best, feels like you accomplish a bit more when you succeed.

Once again, great catch on the swords.

That is all I have to say.

Dave
Texas Charter Fleet


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Congrats _Booby Trap!_ Karma is real, and you got it in spades.


----------



## Kyle Billings (May 1, 2011)

*Wow*

Like everyone else said that is an unbelievable trip and congratulations to the Capt. And the Crew!


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

dmat said:


> Excellent catch y'all.
> 
> If that is true about the HBGFC asking you not to fish, I think that it is a very bad move on their part. In every competition, be it fishing or anything else, there needs to be a bar set and something to shoot for. If you do not fish the HBGFC, then whoever wins it can not feel like they deserve first place. I personally like to compete against the best, feels like you accomplish a bit more when you succeed.
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

jdusek said:


> Nice sword and great shots.
> 
> Just curious, good for you on the release of the new state record but did you not want to take that record back? Or are you going the world record?
> 
> Joe


The record is cool to have but not worth going in for... We have caught several in the 350-450 lb range and it never seems to be the right time... We take in the fish that swallow the hook or look like they will not make it... Fuel is another reason not to kill a big fish we had a 225, 285, and a 50 lber in the boat already when we caught the 3 biggest swords of the trip... All 3 of the big ones were hooked in the corner of the mouth and released.. We would have had to go in because we had no room to keep a fish that size iced down and not worth 100 gallons an hour to get back to the dock and back out... .. BUT when we break 600 here in Texas we will bring it in anyway I would imagine( hope that is soon ) :wink: We have also had some nice ones die on us that did make the record but we plugged them offshore and iced them so we didn't have to come in... I really like seeing them swim off and getting great jumping pics but have no problem at all keeping enough for familly and friends !! You will see soon since the seminar that a 300-400 is really nice fish and not a monster sword as it has been in the past... That will be considered a great catch but not uncommon... I think with the word spreading and the amount of people doing it now that the record will hang in the 500-700 lb range here very soon... :smile: And yes Sr we have been working alot harder on setting the bar for others to strive for and world records than the







Record... Hope we get another window soon !!!!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow! Was that mako eating it bill first?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

marlin50lrs said:


> Wow! Was that mako eating it bill first?


We had 2 swords on at once during that fight and the first one to the boat was about 250-300lbs when we grabed the leader the fish took off for about 300-400 yards on top dumping the Lp like it was nothing with about 30lbs of drag... We didn't know why the sword did that until the second sword came up and had been hit a few times with his bill missing ( The Mako had bitten it off)... It looks like the mako was beet up pretty bad from the sword and punchered in the gills on one side.. The footage we have is unbelievable of the sword getten eaten by the Mako while fighting a double header..... Will try to finish the video ASAP... May try to get some other pics up too.... Brett/ Capt. Ahab *Get Tight Suckas !*


----------



## 05starkid (Jun 13, 2006)

*sword*

Do you think the mako would of gone 1000?


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

WTG team.

As a comment on eating swordfish, if you've ever quartered swordfish for steak slabs, the ones less than about 200 pounds have the right plate size. The big ones ain't so sweet, either. Don't reckon I know why. Worms and pissy blood?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Congrats. I just ordered 22 Flags


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Thats Awesome! Cant wait for the Vid!


----------



## flymost (Nov 6, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Congrats. I just ordered 22 Flags


That's awesome, guess I need to get into the flag making business!:biggrin:


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Great pics. and story (so far)*

I guess I can wait alittle longer  If ya know what I mean Brett:biggrin: BUTT at least show us some more sneak previews:dance:


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

I bet that mako would have put on a show once hooked....


----------



## ReelProShop (Jun 17, 2006)

I've had 30 fish nights but I find this Booby Trap story of 21 fish and most on rod and reel to be the best of the best. It takes a lot of time and sweat and you guys have put in your time. You have set the bar very high.... Gotta send mad props to all the guys on this boat.... I'm very impressed and can't wait to see the video!

-Tek


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

Boobytrap straight pimpn dem broads!!!!!!!


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Big Swords*

Incredible trip!

Mike


----------



## Bilat Lures (Aug 22, 2007)

*Stellar!*

Congrats Booby Trap!!

Incredible work...

BB


----------



## Digidydog (Jun 20, 2007)

That's amazing. Freaking long liners can't keep up with those stats!!!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Learned that evidently big Makos know enough to get that bill off, just another part of nature. Would be 2Cool to see them 2 go at it on video. A huge mako trying to kill a huge Broadbill!!?? Awesome!! Broadbills are just as mean as a Mako or any other predator out there!! and seems like they can protect themselves also. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## edgarallanBRO (Jun 7, 2011)

Insane.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

First off I want to say thanks to all of you folks for the super kind responses... Second I want to say thanks to my crew Capt. Jeff and Capt. Shayne (dotcom)... With out the hard work and effort these two fellas put in a trip like this would be impossible.... These guys are the best crew we have ever had on the Booby Trap !!!! I also want to say Thanks to RJ for all the knowledge he and his guy at his tackle shop have shared with us over the years... RJ is one hell of a fisherman and it was my goal to show him what us Texas boys had to offer :biggrin: and having him and Tim from LP on the boat made it all seem easy... These guys I have just mentioned are what made this trip easy with a bunch of great fishermen !!!!* Plus we had all of our baits rigged from the seminar :rotfl: that was 2cool... *Anyway we headed out after the seminar late the next morning after cleaning up the Marina the best we could and ended up on the sword grounds at about 2:30 pm Sunday... We made a drop with the LP and started our bump trolling and it didn't take long to find the swords... We ended up only fishing one rod that night and added 2 more sword to our #s from the day.. The next morning we had a hard time finding the swords so we pulled out the LP and found the swords were 4-600 feet off the bottom so we were in them again... The LP with the counter on it and the easy up and down was a very important tool in knowing what depth the swords were feeding at ... We started fishing 2 rods at a time and bump trolling along the ridges and back sides of the hills and it was on !!!! We fished through out the day catching several daytimers bringing our tally to 17... That night we were all whipped... We set up for the night drift and put out 1 rod for the night and added 1 more sword to bunch now we are at 18.... We planned on going tile fishing the next day and maybe catching some grouper but now we were bound and determined to at least try to get to the 20 mark so at about 9:45 we made a drop on another spot and once again no bite for a while so we dropped the LP over and started working on finding the swords bump trolling around the new area... The LP strikes again!!! 400 ' off the bottom we get wacked ! Wacked again ! we missed the sword ... We reel the hand crank rig up 400 to where the bite was and RJ yells !!! *Im Tight Sucka :biggrin:.. Its On Bro !!! * Now we need one more.. I drop another bait and we are tight in the same depth again in about a minute.. We get Rjs sword to the boat and Tims is still on and we move into our circle letting the other rod back out... After getting sword # 20 boatside I hollered over at Rj and said lets crank it p my brother and Ill show you some Texas tilefish... He was all over that... He starts reeling and I hear a super load Its On Bro !!!! He has hooked #21 I told him if we get that one to the boat we have to stay and try for 25 LOL... So at about 11 am we landed the last sword Shayne said we are out of rigged bait , Jeff had a huge smile, and RJ and Tim were ready for some Texas Tiles so we headed about 1/2 over and started Tile fishing, caught a bunch of tiles on the LPs then ran to the 130 tried some grouper stuff for about 30 minutes very slow then ran to sunrise and dropped for a warsaw hooked a monster that made it back to the rig leg taking the leader and all so we headed to the marina with a huge smile and lots of fishing stories for the ride... But none of us had one to top the 2 days of fishing we just had :dance:... Ill get the video up as soon as we get that sucker finished !!! Can't wait to get this footage out for everyone to see !!!! Think I got everything its late and Im pretty darn worn out still... Brett/Capt.Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Couple pics...First pic is RJ and MJ :biggrin: Second pic is one of the double headers...:cheers:


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

nice work brother!! gonna be hard to top this one but I'm sure you will!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes sr going to be tough but think we will be beating that trip soon  Get Tight Sucka! Capt . Ahab thanks Bro.....


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

*Yall Dunn Better than GoouD

 Yall Dunn 
*​


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

*CO*

CONO!!!! Michael and Booby booby got tight sucka's!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Phinest Phishing (Feb 17, 2012)

The pics and report are incredible!:cheers:


----------



## lasancha (May 21, 2010)

Thanks for the awesome report!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Working on videos now ....... Capt. Ahab


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Damm what a trip, well done Brett


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

broadonrod said:


> First off I want to say thanks to all of you folks for the super kind responses... Second I want to say thanks to my crew Capt. Jeff and Capt. Shayne (dotcom)... With out the hard work and effort these two fellas put in a trip like this would be impossible.... These guys are the best crew we have ever had on the Booby Trap !!!! I also want to say Thanks to RJ for all the knowledge he and his guy at his tackle shop have shared with us over the years... RJ is one hell of a fisherman and it was my goal to show him what us Texas boys had to offer :biggrin: and having him and Tim from LP on the boat made it all seem easy... These guys I have just mentioned are what made this trip easy with a bunch of great fishermen !!!!* Plus we had all of our baits rigged from the seminar :rotfl: that was 2cool... *Anyway we headed out after the seminar late the next morning after cleaning up the Marina the best we could and ended up on the sword grounds at about 2:30 pm Sunday... We made a drop with the LP and started our bump trolling and it didn't take long to find the swords... We ended up only fishing one rod that night and added 2 more sword to our #s from the day.. The next morning we had a hard time finding the swords so we pulled out the LP and found the swords were 4-600 feet off the bottom so we were in them again... The LP with the counter on it and the easy up and down was a very important tool in knowing what depth the swords were feeding at ... We started fishing 2 rods at a time and bump trolling along the ridges and back sides of the hills and it was on !!!! We fished through out the day catching several daytimers bringing our tally to 17... That night we were all whipped... We set up for the night drift and put out 1 rod for the night and added 1 more sword to bunch now we are at 18.... We planned on going tile fishing the next day and maybe catching some grouper but now we were bound and determined to at least try to get to the 20 mark so at about 9:45 we made a drop on another spot and once again no bite for a while so we dropped the LP over and started working on finding the swords bump trolling around the new area... The LP strikes again!!! 400 ' off the bottom we get wacked ! Wacked again ! we missed the sword ... We reel the hand crank rig up 400 to where the bite was and RJ yells !!! *Im Tight Sucka :biggrin:.. Its On Bro !!! * Now we need one more.. I drop another bait and we are tight in the same depth again in about a minute.. We get Rjs sword to the boat and Tims is still on and we move into our circle letting the other rod back out... After getting sword # 20 boatside I hollered over at Rj and said lets crank it p my brother and Ill show you some Texas tilefish... He was all over that... He starts reeling and I hear a super load Its On Bro !!!! He has hooked #21 I told him if we get that one to the boat we have to stay and try for 25 LOL... So at about 11 am we landed the last sword Shayne said we are out of rigged bait , Jeff had a huge smile, and RJ and Tim were ready for some Texas Tiles so we headed about 1/2 over and started Tile fishing, caught a bunch of tiles on the LPs then ran to the 130 tried some grouper stuff for about 30 minutes very slow then ran to sunrise and dropped for a warsaw hooked a monster that made it back to the rig leg taking the leader and all so we headed to the marina with a huge smile and lots of fishing stories for the ride... But none of us had one to top the 2 days of fishing we just had :dance:... Ill get the video up as soon as we get that sucker finished !!! Can't wait to get this footage out for everyone to see !!!! Think I got everything its late and Im pretty darn worn out still... Brett/Capt.Ahab


All I can say is....DAYUM! WTG Captn!


----------



## fishin85ag (Mar 14, 2006)

Seminar was top notch, and y'all topped it off with an absolutely awesome trip. Congrats to the entire team. Can't wait to see the video!

Refresh.....Refresh.....Refresh.....Refresh


----------



## oldtrackster (Jul 20, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Congrats. I just ordered 22 Flags


My thought too, "D***! who has 21 sword flags on the boat?"


----------



## Southern Hunter (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats on the awesome trip Brett!! Had planned on driving over or the seminar, but the forecast and YFT were calling my name...maybe I'll make it next year!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Jan 14, 2012)

Awesome trip. I think the funniest part is that yall have that many flags on board. Well played team.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Well I have been working on getting the video together and the program we were using crashed !!! Will try to get it up tomorrow ... Here is another pic thats pretty cool... Thanks again for all of the great replies... Ill keep scratching up pics till we get the video done.... :cheers: Capt. Ahab


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Man that is the biggest Mako I have ever seen in this neck of the woods, heck in any woods!!! FISH ON!!! That is truly a monster!!! Looks like he has a few battle scars for sure!! Very cool indeed!! I do believe that would simply shatter the GOM record!!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Longfin Mako 664.0, 1986/ Shortfin Mako 707.50, 2002/ Yup from the picture it looks like it would crush the existing record !! FISH ON!!! That thing looks like JAWS!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Ex Boat Capt. Carp said:


> Man that is the biggest Mako I have ever seen in this neck of the woods, heck in any woods!!! FISH ON!!! That is truly a monster!!! Looks like he has a few battle scars for sure!! Very cool indeed!! I do believe that would simply shatter the GOM record!!


 The pics make him look bigger than he is... It is a pretty good one but not as big as it looks.. It prob. is the meanest in our neck of the woods LOL after watching that sucker eat our sword :biggrin:.. We have footage of the sword darting into the boat trying to get away and no chance of that ... The mako was prob 400-500lbs and ate our sword all on video ... The Mako would not leave until it ended up eating the entire sword .... By the time we got what was left of the sword to the boat we just left it in the water and let her finish it... What we watched happen will stick in my mind for ever and I can't wait to get the video finished and share it with everyone!!! That sucker does look huge in the pics ... Thanks Brett/ Capt. Ahab


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

oldtrackster said:


> My thought too, "D***! who has 21 sword flags on the boat?"


Booby Trap, that's who!


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

broadonrod said:


> The pics make him look bigger than he is... It is a pretty good one but not as big as it looks.. It prob. is the meanest in our neck of the woods LOL after watching that sucker eat our sword :biggrin:.. We have footage of the sword darting into the boat trying to get away and no chance of that ... The mako was prob 400-500lbs and ate our sword all on video ... The Mako would not leave until it ended up eating the entire sword .... By the time we got what was left of the sword to the boat we just left it in the water and let her finish it... What we watched happen will stick in my mind for ever and I can't wait to get the video finished and share it with everyone!!! That sucker does look huge in the pics ... Thanks Brett/ Capt. Ahab


Sounds like footage worthy of national geographic:cheers:

Can't wait to see the video(s):dance::dance:


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Jan 14, 2012)

did you guys not want to catch the mako?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

A Couple did and a couple didn't ... We put a bait out for a minute and after thinking about it we just played around with that sucker and got some footage... We let the shark finish what he started and went our seperate ways with some really cool memories and great footage.. I was on a mission and told our guest we were catching 20 swords on the trip and that mako could have cost us a few hours..  Brett


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

broadonrod said:


> A Couple did and a couple didn't ... We put a bait out for a minute and after thinking about it we just played around with that sucker and got some footage... We let the shark finish what he started and went our seperate ways with some really cool memories and great footage.. I was on a mission and told our guest we were catching 20 swords on the trip and that mako could have cost us a few hours..  Brett


Where is the mini 14 when ya need it?:biggrin:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

broadonrod said:


> Well I have been working on getting the video together and the program we were using crashed !!! Will try to get it up tomorrow ... Here is another pic thats pretty cool... Thanks again for all of the great replies... Ill keep scratching up pics till we get the video done.... :cheers: Capt. Ahab


I see this, then see pics of some of you guys jumping off the boat offshore and cooling off and taking a nice swim. I dont jump off a perfectly good floating boat in the ocean for this reason!


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

Hotrod, My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## Nauti 1 (Jul 20, 2004)

wimps!!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Nauti 1 said:


> wimps!!!


x2


----------



## Go Man Go (Feb 10, 2005)

Oh hell no...


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

It's just a fish!



Hotrod said:


> I see this, then see pics of some of you guys jumping off the boat offshore and cooling off and taking a nice swim. I dont jump off a perfectly good floating boat in the ocean for this reason!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Video almost done I'll try to finish tomorrow. Could be Sunday .. Capt. Ahab


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

broadonrod said:


> Video almost done I'll try to finish tomorrow. Could be Sunday .. Capt. Ahab


:dance::dance::dance:

YES!


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

broadonrod said:


> Video almost done I'll try to finish tomorrow. Could be Sunday .. Capt. Ahab


F5 F5 F5 F5
great job guys.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Hope to have video up today .... Working on it... Way to much footage to get on YouTube video... Will prob make a couple of videos... Capt. Ahab


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Open open open open


----------



## FinHed (Feb 28, 2006)

*Chart*

How do I get my paws on one of those Swordfish Charts.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

FinHed said:


> How do I get my paws on one of those Swordfish Charts.


281-344-9083 we have them at our Holden Roofing office in Rosenberg ...


----------

